# My new upgrade: Tiffany Soleste!!!



## Sprinkles&Bling

Hello ladies and gents! 

I thought of starting a thread for my new baby in case anyone is interested in the soleste & is curious of what it might look like if it is 2+cts. I know having all of the lovely ladies on this forum especially Kohl start threads about the soleste made it much easier to narrow my choices down, a very special thanks to Kohl, one of the sweetest people I've ever come across!!!


To make a long story short my hubby was sweet enough to let me pick out an upgrade ring because the one I had was not exactly what I wanted and with that ring we went the custom route and unfortunately had a lot of issues with it. This time around I did suggest we try the custom route once more and see what happens, however DH wanted me to have my dream ring with out any future hassels. He ended up telling me I could get the Tiffany Soleste since that was the ring that I really wanted (I just did not like the price tag lol). Also our 4yr anniversary is this month so he wanted me to have it by then!

Now on to the good stuff PICS!!!

Her stats are: Tiffany & Co. Soleste cushion cut 2.51, H color VS1 clarity, and the ring has .49 total weight & those diamonds are F/G VS. Btw, my ring size is a 9.

Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## sjunky13

OMG. I am speachless! Seriously, this is gorgeous and I would LOVE to have this! is is hugeee! I am so happy for you. What bands are they?


----------



## ame

GORGEOUS. And I like how you styled your shots 

What bands are you wearing with this AMAZING ring?


----------



## lanasyogamama

GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

sjunky13 said:


> OMG. I am speachless! Seriously, this is gorgeous and I would LOVE to have this! is is hugeee! I am so happy for you. What bands are they?



Thanks sweetie, I can't believe how big it looks on my size 9 finger! 

The bands I'm wearing with it are Tiffany's Metro bands which are great if you want to stack!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

ame said:


> GORGEOUS. And I like how you styled your shots
> 
> What bands are you wearing with this AMAZING ring?



Aww you are too sweet, they are the Tiffany metro bands, might I add they would look gorgeous with your beautiful solitaire!!!


----------



## etk123

This is just amazing! I'm sooo excited for you!


----------



## dsolorio

Spectacular! Wow! That is an amazing ring. What a great 4th Anniversary gift. The bands go perfect with it.


----------



## acrowcounted

Wow its huge and SO sparkly!! Congrats, its beautiful!


----------



## sjunky13

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Aww you are too sweet, they are the Tiffany metro bands, might I add they would look gorgeous with your beautiful solitaire!!!


 OOhh Nice! What about your pear?!!!! I still am hunting for the Soleste. There were not many, I think you probally got the best one in the company! serious!


----------



## ame

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Aww you are too sweet, they are the Tiffany metro bands, might I add they would look gorgeous with your beautiful solitaire!!!



I think I agree! Thank you! ENJOY IT! And happy anniversary!


----------



## sjunky13

Oh and I like the VCA peeking out on the left. Pics please of that! LOL


----------



## kohl_mascara

Awwww Sprinkles&Bling, you are so sweet!!  I am always glad to help!!!  And I am also very very glad you finally made a thread dedicated to your gorgeous Soleste!!! It definitely deserves its own spotlight and story. 

I don't want to sound redundant and gushy, but gosh, your ring is sooo beautiful! And it is just so incredibly sparkly!!! The soleste, especially yours is really a work of art in how Tiffany can make such a beautiful, 2.51 carat diamond with two halos still look delicate!! 

 So happy you are happy!  Congrats and you have one of the sweetest DH's in the world!!!  You are very lucky and are very blessed.  Hope you enjoy it and wear it in good health!


----------



## jmaemonte

Truly Beautiful!!!    Congratulations to you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

There are no words .... this is just amazing!!!  

Congratulations!!


I want to see your VCA too!!


----------



## wren

Gorgeous!!


----------



## willwrk4bags

THAT is EXQUISITE!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

lanasyogamama said:


> GORGEOUS!!



Thank you!!!




etk123 said:


> This is just amazing! I'm sooo excited for you!



I appreciate that and I'm also thrilled for your beauty too!




dsolorio said:


> Spectacular! Wow! That is an amazing ring. What a great 4th Anniversary gift. The bands go perfect with it.



Aww thank you so much!



acrowcounted said:


> Wow its huge and SO sparkly!! Congrats, its beautiful!



Thanks! Btw, your ring is truly amazing 



sjunky13 said:


> OOhh Nice! What about your pear?!!!! I still am hunting for the Soleste. There were not many, I think you probally got the best one in the company! serious!



I had a 3ct oval but the color/clarity and cut always bugged me, that is why we upgraded and actually sold the oval since I wasn't going to wear it anymore and I was never truly happy with it, DH wanted it out of our lives lol!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

kohl_mascara said:


> Awwww Sprinkles&Bling, you are so sweet!!  I am always glad to help!!!  And I am also very very glad you finally made a thread dedicated to your gorgeous Soleste!!! It definitely deserves its own spotlight and story.
> 
> I don't want to sound redundant and gushy, but gosh, your ring is sooo beautiful! And it is just so incredibly sparkly!!! The soleste, especially yours is really a work of art in how Tiffany can make such a beautiful, 2.51 carat diamond with two halos still look delicate!!
> 
> So happy you are happy!  Congrats and you have one of the sweetest DH's in the world!!!  You are very lucky and are very blessed.  Hope you enjoy it and wear it in good health!



You always have the sweetest and best things to say 



jmaemonte said:


> Truly Beautiful!!!    Congratulations to you!



Thank you!!!




nakedmosher2of3 said:


> There are no words .... this is just amazing!!!
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> 
> I want to see your VCA too!!



Thank you darling! I'll have to take some new pics of my little VCA collection to share, I love me some VCA but not the prices 



wren said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thanks!!!



willwrk4bags said:


> THAT is EXQUISITE!



Thank you, and that beauty on your avatar is also exquisite!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

One more pic in restaurant lighting!


----------



## akimoto

OMG! Can I just say that's totally blinding!! What a gorgeous piece! Congrats!! I must say you are a very lucky girl and have the sweetest DH ever! ))))


----------



## Lanier

Your ring is *AMAZING*! It looks gorgeous on your hand and is a perfect compliment to your stunning jewelry collection. What a sweet DH you have!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

This is SO beautiful and I LOVEEE the look of the two bands with it! Perfect!!! Congrats on getting it! Might I add that I also love the glass stand for it!!


----------



## cellardoor433

That is amazing, congratulations! And I love the ring stand.


----------



## Candice0985

so gorgeous sprinkles! I love how you display your pieces, visually it's so enjoyable almost like a museum. your pieces are museum worthy for sure!!


----------



## bag O trix

Stunning!


----------



## XCCX

Wow!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Wow!  Your ring is just gorgeous, and looks wonderful on you.  Your DH sounds like a keeper for sure!  Enjoy them both!


----------



## twitspie

I particular, Sprinkels&Bling (love the name!), your ring is simply STUNNING!  Love the photos, enjoy!  I bet you can't stop looking at your hand!


----------



## Kathd

Absolutely breathtaking!!!!!!!


----------



## honeybeez

Congratulations! The ring suits u perfectly.  u must be so happy now.


----------



## surfergirljen

It is so so gorgeous!!!!!!! Glad this thread popped up again! WOW never seen one that BIG before!


----------



## whoops

Beautiful!!!! And I love love love your display! Happy anniversary, enjoy your new ring.


----------



## marialc121

Wow!!!  Your ring is gorgeous!  I think the Soleste is so well designed that it goes well with any carat size.  Congrats and wishing you an early anniversary!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

akimoto said:


> OMG! Can I just say that's totally blinding!! What a gorgeous piece! Congrats!! I must say you are a very lucky girl and have the sweetest DH ever! ))))



Aww thanks! DH is indeed a very special one of a kind person, I'm very lucky!!!




Lanier said:


> Your ring is *AMAZING*! It looks gorgeous on your hand and is a perfect compliment to your stunning jewelry collection. What a sweet DH you have!



Thank you very much!!!



ChanelHoarder said:


> This is SO beautiful and I LOVEEE the look of the two bands with it! Perfect!!! Congrats on getting it! Might I add that I also love the glass stand for it!!



Thank you very much!!! I love that stand, I was lucky to have found it!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

cellardoor433 said:


> That is amazing, congratulations! And I love the ring stand.



Thank you 




Candice0985 said:


> so gorgeous sprinkles! I love how you display your pieces, visually it's so enjoyable almost like a museum. your pieces are museum worthy for sure!!



Wow that is such a nice compliment, btw, I love all of your jewelry!!!



bag O trix said:


> Stunning!



Thank you, you and I are twins hehe! I hope you're enjoying your gorgeous soleste!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

xactreality said:


> Wow!



Thanks!!!




Cavalier Girl said:


> Wow!  Your ring is just gorgeous, and looks wonderful on you.  Your DH sounds like a keeper for sure!  Enjoy them both!



Thank you darling, he is definitely a keeper 




twitspie said:


> I particular, Sprinkels&Bling (love the name!), your ring is simply STUNNING!  Love the photos, enjoy!  I bet you can't stop looking at your hand!



Thank you, its been hard trying not to look at my hand lol, btw, my name came from my love of Sprinkles cupcakes and my obsession with anything thats bling  



Kathd said:


> Absolutely breathtaking!!!!!!!



Thank you sweetie!!!


----------



## Megs

She is beautiful!!!!!! Congrats to you and what a lovely DH you have!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

honeybeez said:


> Congratulations! The ring suits u perfectly.  u must be so happy now.



Thanks, I'm beyond happy right now! I'm sure you are too with your gorgeous ring!!!




surfergirljen said:


> It is so so gorgeous!!!!!!! Glad this thread popped up again! WOW never seen one that BIG before!



Thank you very much, I can't wait to see your new beauty 




ame said:


> This person is a TROLL.



Thanks Ame!!! 




whoops said:


> Beautiful!!!! And I love love love your display! Happy anniversary, enjoy your new ring.



Thank you so so much!!!



marialc121 said:


> Wow!!!  Your ring is gorgeous!  I think the Soleste is so well designed that it goes well with any carat size.  Congrats and wishing you an early anniversary!



Thanks, its such a compliment coming from you being that you have such an amazing ring yourself!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

ahertz said:


> ^^ Post was deleted. Lets stop feeding the troll!
> 
> :back2topic:
> 
> Your ring is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!  Congrats, you're a very lucky woman!



Thank you sweetheart 



Megs said:


> She is beautiful!!!!!! Congrats to you and what a lovely DH you have!!



Aww thank you, I'll have to tell DH what all of you lovely ladies have said of him so that I can watch him blush :giggles:


----------



## ame

Oohh I love it when Megs chimes in!


----------



## cougess

I love your ring and your "jewelry boxes"! As others have said, you are lucky in many respects! Enjoy - I bet its hard to stop looking at your left hand!


----------



## ccp255

wow - stunning!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

cougess said:


> I love your ring and your "jewelry boxes"! As others have said, you are lucky in many respects! Enjoy - I bet its hard to stop looking at your left hand!



Thank you!!! I'm not going to lie, its very hard to not look at my hand every second!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

ccp255 said:


> wow - stunning!



Thanks you!!!


----------



## kim_mac

so so beautiful.  congrats.  i'm so happy you finally got your dream ring!  also love your daytona (?) and pink mcqueen scarf - i have the same one!


----------



## eminere

WOW your ring looks incredible!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

kim_mac said:


> so so beautiful.  congrats.  i'm so happy you finally got your dream ring!  also love your daytona (?) and pink mcqueen scarf - i have the same one!



Aww thank you so much sweetie! I love my rose gold Daytona, I think it looks good with my new ring hehe! You have such a good eye, I was wearing the pink McQueen scarf in that pic!!! I adore them


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

eminere;21083356 said:
			
		

> WOW your ring looks incredible!



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Cheetokisses

sjunky13 said:


> OMG. I am speachless! Seriously, this is gorgeous and I would LOVE to have this! is is hugeee! I am so happy for you. What bands are they?


your ring is just stunning! I love the metro bands. They look super nice on you.


----------



## Bitten

*Sprinkles* your ring is so beautiful - it really is an exceptional piece of jewellery, I hope you and your lovely DH get many many years of joy with it!!

I love the two Metro bands you wear with it - I think I would like to have something similar for my wedding set. We're just looking at engagement rings now and I think I would like a Metro wedding band and perhaps a second one to be added at the 10 year anniversary? Still very early of course but am doing lots of research...


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Cheetokisses said:


> your ring is just stunning! I love the metro bands. They look super nice on you.



Thank you, I also love my metros they are perfect for the Soleste!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Bitten said:


> *Sprinkles* your ring is so beautiful - it really is an exceptional piece of jewellery, I hope you and your lovely DH get many many years of joy with it!!
> 
> I love the two Metro bands you wear with it - I think I would like to have something similar for my wedding set. We're just looking at engagement rings now and I think I would like a Metro wedding band and perhaps a second one to be added at the 10 year anniversary? Still very early of course but am doing lots of research...



Aww thanks Bitten! This ring is exactly what I had been dreaming about for a while now so I'm sure she will always be with DH and I!!!

You're smart for doing a lot of research, at least when it happens you will know you looked at every option and chose the perfect one! I really love the metro bands by Tiff's, I searched for these types of rings high and low and the metro beat all of the other contenders IMO, these little guys have detail on the edges of the band that none of the other bands we looked at had! They are very thin but pack a whole lot of sparkle and detail!!! Good luck & I hope you end up with your dream ring & bands!


----------



## ame

I raelly wish the metro came in plat.


----------



## Splurgeface

Oh my god, this is stunning!! Loving the little metro bands too!


----------



## pandapharm

I thought I had already commented but apparently not!!! Congratulations on your new upgrade Sprinkles!!!! The Soleste is absolutely gorgeous and the bands are such a good match. Love the display case!!


----------



## danagfixo

It's stunning! Congrats!! The Soleste is actually my dream engagement wedding and I've went to Tiffanys to look at it.  Even the 1 carat one I looked at was huge.  Do you mind me asking how much yours cost like a rough estimate? I forgot to ask how much it would be for 2 carats plus on the Soleste.


----------



## skyqueen

What can I say...absolute perfection!!!
Love the bands, stunning together with your gorgeous e-ring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And for those negative posters that can't seem to enjoy anyone's happiness...SCREW!!!


----------



## Greentea

Congrats! That is simply spectacular!


----------



## Swanky

Darn I thought I commented! 
This is REALLY gorgeous, enjoy it!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

ame said:


> I raelly wish the metro came in plat.



You know, that is the only thing I wish were different about these


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Splurgeface said:


> Oh my god, this is stunning!! Loving the little metro bands too!



Thank you sweetie, I adore those little ones hehe!



pandapharm said:


> I thought I had already commented but apparently not!!! Congratulations on your new upgrade Sprinkles!!!! The Soleste is absolutely gorgeous and the bands are such a good match. Love the display case!!



Aww thank you, the Soleste is definitely a keeper! 



danagfixo said:


> It's stunning! Congrats!! The Soleste is actually my dream engagement wedding and I've went to Tiffanys to look at it.  Even the 1 carat one I looked at was huge.  Do you mind me asking how much yours cost like a rough estimate? I forgot to ask how much it would be for 2 carats plus on the Soleste.



Thanks! I hope you get this beauty soon!!! These rings around a 2-2.72 have been anywhere from $50,000+ to 83,000 all depending on clarity and color. Hope that helps!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

skyqueen said:


> What can I say...absolute perfection!!!
> Love the bands, stunning together with your gorgeous e-ring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> And for those negative posters that can't seem to enjoy anyone's happiness...SCREW!!!



Thank you darling!!! I love all of you lovely ladies & how we take up for each other!!!




Greentea said:


> Congrats! That is simply spectacular!



Such a nice comment, thank you very much!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Darn I thought I commented!
> This is REALLY gorgeous, enjoy it!!



I really appreciate your lovely comment, thanks!!! You know how I adore your Leon


----------



## ame

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> You know, that is the only thing I wish were different about these


I cannot wear gold at all, so unfortunately this is never going to be an option


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

ame said:


> I cannot wear gold at all, so unfortunately this is never going to be an option



Dang that sucks! The only other bands similar to the metro IMO are the ones Leon Mege makes, I looked at those as well and almost got them


----------



## Gigi C

Gorgeous ring!


----------



## ame

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Dang that sucks! The only other bands similar to the metro IMO are the ones Leon Mege makes, I looked at those as well and almost got them



Yea I am not sure what Ill do. Right now I am just trying to get a refund or a remake, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## scarlet555

Now that's quite a ring!  Whoohoo!  What a sparkler!  Love the soleste.  Have not seen it that size, it's a wonderful heaven sized ring!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

scarlet555 said:


> Now that's quite a ring!  Whoohoo!  What a sparkler!  Love the soleste.  Have not seen it that size, it's a wonderful heaven sized ring!



Aww thanks sweetie, I love all of the sweet comments everyone leaves on each others threads, it makes my day reading them!!!


----------



## honeybeez

I need more photos pleasessssss.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

honeybeez said:


> I need more photos pleasessssss.



Hehe I'll take more pics of her this week end and post them!


----------



## MillyT

OMG what a stunning beauty!!! The two delicate bands really complicate the ring. Looking forward to see more pics.


----------



## einseine

Gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!!

When I went to the Tiffany store to buy my yellow diamond soleste, I tried on the soleste with 2.5 ct yellow diamond.  It was hhhhuuugggeee!!!  I can imagine what your soleste looks like IRL.  Will come back to check your new photos.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

MillyT said:


> OMG what a stunning beauty!!! The two delicate bands really complicate the ring. Looking forward to see more pics.



Thanks! I hope you meant compliment and not complicate lol 

I'll post more pics soon


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

einseine said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!!
> 
> When I went to the Tiffany store to buy my yellow diamond soleste, I tried on the soleste with 2.5 ct yellow diamond.  It was hhhhuuugggeee!!!  I can imagine what your soleste looks like IRL.  Will come back to check your new photos.



Aww thanks! I love your YD Soleste 

I also think they look huge when 2.50+ cts but with my chubby fingers I need that bigger look lol


----------



## danagfixo

Sprinkles&Bling said:
			
		

> Thank you sweetie, I adore those little ones hehe!
> 
> Aww thank you, the Soleste is definitely a keeper!
> 
> Thanks! I hope you get this beauty soon!!! These rings around a 2-2.72 have been anywhere from $50,000+ to 83,000 all depending on clarity and color. Hope that helps!



Thank you!! That really helps  again congrats you're soo lucky!!!


----------



## MillyT

Sorry! It was a typo. I was blinded by all that sparkle!



Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Thanks! I hope you meant compliment and not complicate lol
> 
> I'll post more pics soon


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

danagfixo said:


> Thank you!! That really helps  again congrats you're soo lucky!!!



No problem 




MillyT said:


> Sorry! It was a typo. I was blinded by all that sparkle!



She has that effect on me too!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

I had to post this pic I took of my Soleste today because it LITERALLY took my breath away 

The second pic I added for size comparison in case anyone is curious, btw I took these while at Barnes & Noble with my iPhone


----------



## ChanelHoarder

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I had to post this pic I took of my Soleste today because it LITERALLY took my breath away
> 
> The second pic I added for size comparison in case anyone is curious, btw I took these while at Barnes & Noble with my iPhone



SOO gorgeous!! Do you ever catch someone starring at your ring?! I wouldn't be surprised if you get that ALL the time!


----------



## Kathd

These pics litterally took my breath away!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Good Lord that is a beautiful ring Sprinkles!!! You can grace us with pictures of her ANYTIME!!!


----------



## etk123

What a stunner! I'd stare all day..


----------



## twitspie

beautiful! your bands are perfect with it!


----------



## ame

Omg! I love love love your set!


----------



## Monica

Can't stop admiring your set. Your rings are very pretty. Your stone is beautiful.... And bigggggggg! And what a sparkle.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

ChanelHoarder said:


> SOO gorgeous!! Do you ever catch someone starring at your ring?! I wouldn't be surprised if you get that ALL the time!



LOL Thank you, you made me giggle! I actually have caught people looking at my Soleste but it doesn't bother me one bit since I can't stop looking at her either! 




Kathd said:


> These pics litterally took my breath away!!!



You're so sweet!!!



surfergirljen said:


> Good Lord that is a beautiful ring Sprinkles!!! You can grace us with pictures of her ANYTIME!!!



Thanks Jen! I couldn't help myself with these pics, DH was making fun at me saying I was mesmerized by her and that I was never going to finish looking at my magazines! Poor guy thought we would be at Barness & Noble all night 




etk123 said:


> What a stunner! I'd stare all day..




Thanks, I do! I'm sure you stare at your lovely ring all day too 



twitspie said:


> beautiful! your bands are perfect with it!



Thanks sweetie!!!



ame said:


> Omg! I love love love your set!



Hehe you're too cute, thanks!!!



Monica said:


> Can't stop admiring your set. Your rings are very pretty. Your stone is beautiful.... And bigggggggg! And what a sparkle.



Thank you very much!!!


----------



## everything posh

WOWOWOWOW! Absolutely stunning! Wear it in the best of health!!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

everything posh said:


> WOWOWOWOW! Absolutely stunning! Wear it in the best of health!!!!



Thanks sweetie!!!


----------



## Jeanxy

What a gorgeous and stunning ring!!! It suits your hand so well!!!


----------



## gabbiie

Really GORGEOUS! Congrats


----------



## heelsandhope

I know I'm late on this but that is an AMAZINGLY gorgeous ring. I think if I saw you in person I'd just unabashedly stare at it and I'm sure that happens to you all the time. It's stunning. Congrats!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Jeanxy said:


> What a gorgeous and stunning ring!!! It suits your hand so well!!!



Thank you very much!!!




gabbiie said:


> Really GORGEOUS! Congrats




Aww thanks!





heelsandhope said:


> I know I'm late on this but that is an AMAZINGLY gorgeous ring. I think if I saw you in person I'd just unabashedly stare at it and I'm sure that happens to you all the time. It's stunning. Congrats!




Hehe no matter if you're late or not your sweet comment is always welcomed!!!
I actually think I stare at my ring all the time, sometimes at times when I should be focused on something else


----------



## lubird217

I feel so late too! I can't believe I just looked into this thread - your ring is absolutely to die for gorgeous!!! I love your displays too 

I am wowed by how much I absolutely love the 2+ carat cushion and how it is so perfect in the soleste setting. I would go crazy with a ring like this!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

lubird217 said:


> I feel so late too! I can't believe I just looked into this thread - your ring is absolutely to die for gorgeous!!! I love your displays too
> 
> I am wowed by how much I absolutely love the 2+ carat cushion and how it is so perfect in the soleste setting. I would go crazy with a ring like this!




Your comment made me smile! I think 2.5ct is the biggest I would have ever chosen for this design anything bigger would kind of resemble a cocktail ring, I actually was looking at a 2.72 and the actual diamond wasn't much bigger than mine but the ring was scaled way up for some reason and that took away from the dainty aspect of the ring in my opinion so I chose this 2.51 instead  I actually fell in love with this setting over any other because of how delicate the halos are made and how much it sparkles, this ring blows me away every time I look down at it!


----------



## BubblesnFun

Oh my goodness. I know it's been said before, but Absolutely Gorgeous!!!  Wasn't sure how Soleste would look with over 1.5, but it is STUNNING.  Thanks for sharing and congratulations!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

BubblesnFun said:


> Oh my goodness. I know it's been said before, but Absolutely Gorgeous!!!  Wasn't sure how Soleste would look with over 1.5, but it is STUNNING.  Thanks for sharing and congratulations!!



Thank you so much!!! I believe the reason this ring looks great with a bigger diamond is the fact that Tiffany's made the halos so very delicate! I just adore it beyond belief!!!


----------



## Raspberry

I'm late too but what a jaw-dropping, gorgeous ring. It looks sooo sparkly. If I had that on my hand I'd be walking into poles all day.

Wear it in good health!


----------



## SophiaLee

Your ring is amazingly gorgeous! 

Did you get those jewelry display things that look like they are for a cake at Pottery Barn? I swear I saw them there the other day...


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Raspberry said:


> I'm late too but what a jaw-dropping, gorgeous ring. It looks sooo sparkly. If I had that on my hand I'd be walking into poles all day.
> 
> Wear it in good health!



Aww thanks! Your comment had me lol I actually almost ran into a glass door while staring at my ring


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

SophiaLee said:


> Your ring is amazingly gorgeous!
> 
> Did you get those jewelry display things that look like they are for a cake at Pottery Barn? I swear I saw them there the other day...



Thanks sweetie!!! 

I did purchase it at Pottery Barn, I believe its actually a bracelet/watch holder but I like it as a ring stand which initially that is what I thought it was for hehe


----------



## SophiaLee

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Thanks sweetie!!!
> 
> I did purchase it at Pottery Barn, I believe its actually a bracelet/watch holder but I like it as a ring stand which initially that is what I thought it was for hehe



Ahh yes a watch or bracelet holder. I was thinking it was for necklaces haha!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

SophiaLee said:


> Ahh yes a watch or bracelet holder. I was thinking it was for necklaces haha!



I'm glad I'm not the only one confused as to what it really was for lol they should have a big label on it to not confuse us


----------



## rinami

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello ladies and gents!
> 
> I thought of starting a thread for my new baby in case anyone is interested in the soleste & is curious of what it might look like if it is 2+cts. I know having all of the lovely ladies on this forum especially Kohl start threads about the soleste made it much easier to narrow my choices down, a very special thanks to Kohl, one of the sweetest people I've ever come across!!!
> 
> 
> To make a long story short my hubby was sweet enough to let me pick out an upgrade ring because the one I had was not exactly what I wanted and with that ring we went the custom route and unfortunately had a lot of issues with it. This time around I did suggest we try the custom route once more and see what happens, however DH wanted me to have my dream ring with out any future hassels. He ended up telling me I could get the Tiffany Soleste since that was the ring that I really wanted (I just did not like the price tag lol). Also our 4yr anniversary is this month so he wanted me to have it by then!
> 
> Now on to the good stuff PICS!!!
> 
> Her stats are: Tiffany & Co. Soleste cushion cut 2.51, H color VS1 clarity, and the ring has .49 total weight & those diamonds are F/G VS. Btw, my ring size is a 9.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


Wow!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

rinami said:


> wow!


----------



## BubblesnFun

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Thank you so much!!! I believe the reason this ring looks great with a bigger diamond is the fact that Tiffany's made the halos so very delicate! I just adore it beyond belief!!!



You are absolutely right! And their delicate work/halo is what draws me to them  Adore it as you should as the rest of us oogle at it  Your ring is some great eye candy to get me through to getting mine! Although no where near your carat size, she'll still SPARKLE! Hehe


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg just jaw dropping gorg!!!


----------



## Seham

Wow love ur ring & the way u displayed it!
Wear in good health!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

BubblesnFun said:


> You are absolutely right! And their delicate work/halo is what draws me to them  Adore it as you should as the rest of us oogle at it  Your ring is some great eye candy to get me through to getting mine! Although no where near your carat size, she'll still SPARKLE! Hehe



How exciting I hope you get yours very soon!!! I'm sure it will be stunning no matter the size, the Soleste is very special!




sweetdreamer16 said:


> omg just jaw dropping gorg!!!



Thanks sweetie!!!




Seham said:


> Wow love ur ring & the way u displayed it!
> Wear in good health!



How nice of you to say, thanks hun!


----------



## Eva14

What a gorgeous ring! I adore the Tiffany Soleste ring. Your ring is beyond gorgeous! I've never seen a Soleste that big before---wish I could afford it. 

I hope to own a smaller Soleste someday soon.

Congrats on your awesome anniverary!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Eva14 said:


> What a gorgeous ring! I adore the Tiffany Soleste ring. Your ring is beyond gorgeous! I've never seen a Soleste that big before---wish I could afford it.
> 
> I hope to own a smaller Soleste someday soon.
> 
> Congrats on your awesome anniverary!



Aww thanks hun! Don't worry too much about the size especially if you have a small finger, this ring looks bigger no matter what the carat weight is due to the double halo. 

I have larger fingers size 9 so I needed to go bigger but my ring looked way too big on my SA when she tried it on and she is a size 6 and when I say big I mean BIG to the point of looking ridic, if you are a small size consider yourself lucky, you don't have to spend so much on the ring  

Btw, I saw in another thread that the yellow Soleste is your dream ring, its beyond gorgeous!!!


----------



## bb10lue

Bumping this thread, more pictures please~~~


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

bb10lue said:


> Bumping this thread, more pictures please~~~



Hehe I'll take some today and post them tonight hopefully, thanks doll!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

bb10lue said:


> Bumping this thread, more pictures please~~~



Apologies for taking so long to post these pics but DH and I have been traveling, I took these pics while on the plane ride back home. I hope you like them, taken with my iPhone so not the best quality =( ! Thanks!!!


----------



## twitspie

s t u n n i n g

I could look at your ring quite happily all day long!


----------



## etk123

Oh my gawd!!!! Amazingly perfect


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

twitspie said:


> s t u n n i n g
> 
> I could look at your ring quite happily all day long!



Aww thanks sweetness!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

etk123 said:


> Oh my gawd!!!! Amazingly perfect



Hehe thanks hun!


----------



## kimber418

Sprinkles, How on earth did I  miss this?  Your ring is gorgeous!  It looks beautiful on you and I love your jewelry display pieces!  Love the VCA peaking out also!  

How do you not stare at this ring all day long?


----------



## einseine

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Apologies for taking so long to post these pics but DH and I have been traveling, I took these pics while on the plane ride back home. I hope you like them, taken with my iPhone so not the best quality =( ! Thanks!!!


 
Gorgeous!  I think I need two diamond metro bands!


----------



## missdennies

Stunning ring! Congrats! And I love your little glass dome case there too. Beautiful.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

kimber418 said:


> Sprinkles, How on earth did I  miss this?  Your ring is gorgeous!  It looks beautiful on you and I love your jewelry display pieces!  Love the VCA peaking out also!
> 
> How do you not stare at this ring all day long?



Aww you're too kind darling! I love your VCA collection 

Between us girls I do stare at her all day long lol, DH catches me all the time and he just smiles at me 




einseine said:


> Gorgeous!  I think I need two diamond metro bands!



Thanks doll! I adore my Metro bands & I would highly recommend them to anyone, they are so easy to stack & the detail on the edges of the band make them special and different from any other thin bands! 



missdennies said:


> Stunning ring! Congrats! And I love your little glass dome case there too. Beautiful.




Thanks hun, I appreciate your comment!


----------



## ame

Love the new pics!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

ame said:


> Love the new pics!



Thanks a bunch! I'm the worst when it comes to taking pics of jewelry lol


----------



## alessia70

wow, wonderful display too!


----------



## Abbyxkay

I am absolutely OBSESSED with your ring! I also have the tiffany's soleste but mine is a little under a half carat! I almost fell over when I saw your ring! Do you happen to have a video of it posted anywhere!? I would love to see how much it sparkles!


----------

